# Nach Servern suchen



## totix800 (9. Jun 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu schreiben, bei dem ich eine Server und eine Client seite hab. Was das Programm selber macht ist eigendlich erstma egal. Momentan connecte ich per manuellen Eingabe der IP des Server. Ich hättes aber auch gerne wenn ich so zu sagen auf Scan klicken könnte und der Client dann nach laufenden Servern im Netzwerk sucht und mir diese dann anzeigt und ich die Möglichkeit habe auszuwählen, ohne dass ich die IP kenne. Momentan weiss ich aber noch nicht wie ich das am besten realisieren soll, worin dann auch meine Frage besteht.

Gruß toti


----------



## CyD (9. Jun 2008)

Hi, 

benutz mal die Forensuche, da gibt es massenhaft Threads zu diesem Thema.
Stichwort: "Broadcast" oder "Netzwerk scannen".

gruß 
CyD


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2008)

Hatten wir erst gestern ;-)

Der Thread Serverliste aktualisieren ist vielleicht ein guter Anfang.


----------

